# How to cut your own side bangs?



## MaddyBoo718

hey all! i was wondering if anyone knew how to cut their own side bangs. my hair is in pretty good shape, so i don't need to go get it cut, but i used to have side bangs, and i'd like to know how to cut my own. my old ones were kind of thick, but i'd like my new ones to be a little wispier, kind of like this, except longer and not as straight-across, if you get what i mean???







i couldn't really find a good example of what i wanted. here's me and my current hair:


----------



## Ashley

Sometimes I trim my side swept bangs by holding the scissors vertically, like in this video. It helps to make it wispier looking:

YouTube - Style Studio: How to Trim Your Bangs

My friend likes to use a razor to thin her bangs so they look wispy. She just holds her bangs in the direction she wants them to sweep, holds the razor around the middle of the bangs and pulls down a bit. But the razor goes behind your bangs, not the front. Kind of confusing, I know. But it's great if you bangs are too thick.

Try to cut your bangs dry, because if you cut it while wet, you might find that they are too short once they dry!


----------



## MaddyBoo718

thanks so much! the video's not working, though


----------



## Ashley

Oh, sorry! I didn't notice that they disabled embedding for that video. I edited the post with the direct link.


----------



## **ErinBear**

It only costs like 10.00 in a salon to have your bangs done. Totally worth it to have a professional do it. I am a stylist and have seen way too many disasters done by clients trying to cut their own bangs. Esp if you are trying to do a "sweep"

PS You have a great face shape for them!


----------



## MaddyBoo718

thanks for the tips! i cut them last night, and they turned out really pretty, actually!


----------



## katana

Can you post a pic?


----------



## MaddyBoo718

my hair isn't really styled, i just blow-dried my bangs and let the rest of my hair dry naturally, so these aren't the BEST pics.

hair down






hair up in a messy bun






pics that are a little mo' better. =)


----------



## katana

Very Very Cute! Were they hard to do?

I've been wanting side swept bangs for a long while now... just don't have the guts to do it. I haven't had bangs since I was 4 years old.

They look really great on you, and wow you have such an amazing face shape and bone structure! With your eyes, you remind me of Cameron Diaz!


----------



## MaddyBoo718

thank you! it really wasn't hard to do at all! i had a very clear idea of what i wanted. i think it might have been easier for me, too, because i already had them, but they were just grown out. i just had to "shape" them, i guess.


----------



## ticki

good job. looks good on you!


----------



## magneticheart

Wow great job cutting your bangs! They look so cute! My side bangs are just below my eyebrow now and I'm trying to grow them a bit longer so I can trim them into a style if that makes sense because right now they're just there lol The only problem I have is I try and grow them a little longer but I end up going scissor happy and cutting them again when they get to that awkward length where they just go in your eye all the time


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes I trim my side swept bangs by holding the scissors vertically, like in this video. It helps to make it wispier looking:
YouTube - Style Studio: How to Trim Your Bangs

My friend likes to use a razor to thin her bangs so they look wispy. She just holds her bangs in the direction she wants them to sweep, holds the razor around the middle of the bangs and pulls down a bit. But the razor goes behind your bangs, not the front. Kind of confusing, I know. But it's great if you bangs are too thick.

Try to cut your bangs dry, because if you cut it while wet, you might find that they are too short once they dry!

Agree!Here's another video that might help

YouTube - Cutting Side Swept Fringe (Bangs)


----------



## CellyCell

They look really good for doing them yourself! I say take a bit more off would look even better, but they're fine the way they are now.


----------



## bulbul

good job


----------



## aney

wow great job! It's about time to get mine styled but I just don't have the guts to do it myself!"


----------



## *Gigi*

I have the side swept style too and since I work out of town, the only day I can see my stylist is on Sat, and she is usually booked solid! She works me in when she can, but I don't want to wait 2 hrs for a bang trim! I have to schedule cuts and color at least 2 weeks in advance, so she told me to use thinning shears or texturizing shears held at an angle to trim up. If you use the thinning shears, just remember that it does not cut all of the hair at once, it only cuts a layer, so you have to keep snipping at it till it is all about the same length. I do it all of the time and there is no blunt edges, it blends really well!


----------



## GlossyAbby

good job! My roomate in college cut bangs for me and her one time.... it was interesting haha


----------



## -Chelsey-

Great job! They look great, i've been wanting to get side bangs for quite sometime now.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl

wow you're adorable! Has anyone ever told you you look like the Australian-bred VS model Miranda Kerr?


----------



## Trixie24

I cut my own side bangs (licensed barber/cosmetologist). I usually take a section (I take a big section for a full side bang... but I would recommend starting with a small one if it is your first time). I make the section in a v-part (sorry I dont have pictures). Then I bring my bangs straight down and point cut them to about the end of my nose to the bridge of my nose (as short as I go). Once I have cute the basic middle ground (by pulling the hair straight down) I also pull it on an angle to one side and make sure to even it out and then I pull it to the other side and do the same. I point cut for texture so the bangs aren't too heavy or cut too blunt. Then I cross check and make sure they are even...

I probably wasn't much help. I's sure pictures would have helped but I do not have any. Sorry if I confused anyone but that is how I do mine...


----------



## mariechin1234

It's best to go to a hair stylist and get a haircut for less than 15 bucks. This way, you are sure you get the best hair care you need.


----------

